# Magpies



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

anyone here have experiece with magpies? what do you think of this pair i just bought be honest 


http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b336/animals1981/?action=view&current=P5110299.jpg

http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b336/animals1981/?action=view&current=P5110298.jpg


http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b336/animals1981/?action=view&current=P5110297.jpg


they are very skinny and lanky no meat on them at all


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

scuba0095 said:


> anyone here have experiece with magpies? what do you think of this pair i just bought be honest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, just "LOOKING" at your pictures and the one below, seems all of these guys are "skinny".......... I guess you need to determine if the birds are healthy and if so, then this is just what they look like. 


http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/Magpie/BRKMagpie.html


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

looks just like the birds in those pix 

do u think mine are show quality they layed an egg


----------

